# Huli Huli Chicken



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

>From: Robyn Walton 
>Newsgroups: rec.food.cooking 
>Subject: Re: COLLECTION (2) Huli Huli Chicken 
>Date: Sun, 24 Nov 1996 23:36:13 -0600 
>Message-ID: <[email protected]>

HULI HULI CHICKEN MARINADE 
Ingredients :
1/4 cup white wine or apple juice
3/4 cup soy sauce
1 1/2 tsp. ginger
1 clove crushed garlic
2 tbsp. sugar
Preparation :
Mix ingredients together. Marinade 2 hours or overnight. (For up to 3 pounds chicken.) Especially good on barbecue.

HULI-HULI CHICKEN 
Ingredients: 
3 broiler-fryers (2 1/2 lbs. each), split or quartered
1/4 cup catsup
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup white grape juice
3 tbsp. frozen concentrate pineapple juice
1 tbsp. finely chopped ginger
Preparation:
Mix ingredients except chicken to make marinade. Marinate chicken for 2 hours. Grill for 40 minutes or until chicken is done,brushing marinade over frequently. Serves 12.

bigwheel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sounds good! My friends own an island-style restaurant, and have huli-huli chicken on the menu. They also have a huli-huli pulled pork sandwich that's to die for! They sell out of this item often.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well we gonna be needing that Huli pork sandwich recipe when you get a round toit Some of the best friends I got in the world do (actually used to do) a lot of supermarket parking lot type vending. She in need of a new liver nowadays..so they staying close to home. Anyway they claim even in God's Country..Texas of course..the indeginous peeples prefer mushy pork to mushy brisket. They take a load of butts out there and it be gone quicker than a minner can swip a dipper so to speak. You ever heard of anything like that?

bigwheel


----------

